# Honeywell smart valve



## tvandame (Nov 1, 2011)

I have a Armstrong Ultra sx80 model #S8400C30919 natural gas furnace. It has the third Honeywell contol valve  SV9502H2522 smart valve. Every time that the valve is replaced, it works flawlessly for 6 months. When it does noy work here is the sequence. Thermostat calls for heat, the blower starts for clearing excess gas, done! It just runs until I shut off the thermostat and try again. Same! All three times that the valve was replace it worked. Any suggestions would help. Next step is a new furnace!

Thanks, Tom


----------



## paul52446m (Nov 1, 2011)

tvandame said:


> I have a Armstrong Ultra sx80 model #S8400C30919 natural gas furnace. It has the third Honeywell contol valve  SV9502H2522 smart valve. Every time that the valve is replaced, it works flawlessly for 6 months. When it does noy work here is the sequence. Thermostat calls for heat, the blower starts for clearing excess gas, done! It just runs until I shut off the thermostat and try again. Same! All three times that the valve was replace it worked. Any suggestions would help. Next step is a new furnace!
> 
> Thanks, Tom



HVAC repair questions? Ask an HVAC technician ASAP    Try this.   Paul


----------



## hvactechfw (Nov 2, 2011)

answer,  its a smart (dumb) valve problem!!!  Those things are junk and are known to have problems constantly.  I'm not sure how old your furnace is, but those are known for cracked heat exchangers as well.  I've seen them crack as early as 3 years old.


----------



## tvandame (Nov 3, 2011)

The heat exchanger looks like it had been spit and polished. There is no vibration on the valve. Do they naturally go bad in 6 months? Can it be replaced with a different valve?


----------



## hvactechfw (Nov 3, 2011)

Smart valves go bad a lot.  No. You can not replace it with a regular gas valve.  I'd you don't don't know where to look and what to look for you will easily miss a heat exchanger issue.  Best to call a pro for heat exchanger verification.


----------



## ricky (Dec 19, 2011)

i am on my third valve since 2008 tech says must be power surge causing problem i never had trouble before 2008 furnace is about 12 years old sould i buy new furnace


----------



## hvactechfw (Dec 20, 2011)

you might consider a new furnace.  Furnace's with smart valves seem to be made on the cheap, I would steer clear of any furnace with a smart valve for your replacement furnace.


----------



## norman (Dec 23, 2011)

What kind of valve can I use to replace it ( the Honeywell )


----------



## hvactechfw (Dec 23, 2011)

norman said:


> What kind of valve can I use to replace it ( the Honeywell )



If you have a honeywell "smart valve" then you have no choice but to replace it with a "smart valve" because its not just a gas valve, its also the ignition controller.


----------

